
May the 404orce be with you. GitHub Awesome Error Page - DocFeind
http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/684/3388505838.jpg
======
BrandonMarc
I'm not certain, but I suspect many of the different variants in the Octodex
had a 404 page at some point.

[http://octodex.github.com/](http://octodex.github.com/)

------
sp332
The link just redirects me to this ad, hosted on imgur
[http://i.imgur.com/sOhJVBq.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/sOhJVBq.jpg)

